# Shrink wrap supplier



## candice19 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a shrink wrap supplier?  I need 4x6" bags.  My old supplier prices went through the roof.

(other suggestions to wrap MP would be welcome!  no plastic wrap, though)

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

I order from uline. there is one in the USA and Canada


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I'm realllllly late to this party    but in case you have not yet found your 4x6 bags....... I got mine from Packcoinc.com.  Thanks to another poster on this forum (believe it is the husband/wife team from Indianapolis) who found a 1500 ft roll of the shrink wrap tubing for $25.00/with free shipping!  Not a big problem for me to cut mine to size but that may not be for everyone.  The company had incredibly fast service; received my order within 4 days.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have any recommendation for supplier but I was wandering if people shrink-wrap their CP soap as well?


----------



## cwarren (Sep 23, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I don't have any recommendation for supplier but I was wandering if people shrink-wrap their CP soap as well?


  I don't think so.. altho   storage was brought up and if you could vaccume seal and freeze..


----------



## candice19 (Sep 23, 2010)

RubySlippers - holy cow that is cheap!  Unfortunately, I don't have a sealer, so I need the bags for MP.  They actually don't have the 4x6 lol


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 2, 2010)

candice19 said:
			
		

> RubySlippers - holy cow that is cheap!  Unfortunately, I don't have a sealer, so I need the bags for MP.  They actually don't have the 4x6 lol



Don't need a sealer....I use a heat gun.  Perfect results!  

I DO wrap my CP soap in shrink wrap but have just recently started doing this.  I leave both ends open so the soap can breath; so far, no problems.  I'm really liking it because now I don't get soap "crumbs" all over the place.


----------



## carebear (Oct 2, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> dubnica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shrink wrap my CP soap.

you need a sealer if you want to use tube shrink-wrap and want the ends closed.  impulse sealers are inexpensive and very easy to use.  then I use a heat gun to shrink the soap.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 2, 2010)

will a food sealer work ?  I have 1 of those


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2010)

probably not - the temperature is likely to be too hot, since it's made to work with a different kind of plastic.


----------



## lulubelle (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone used polyolefin (spelling is def. off here) to shrink wrap cp soap or m & pour?  I saw it somewhere online at a shrink wrap website & it looks great...thinner than pvc & you can still smell through the wrapper?  I love shrink wrapping but hate that I can't smell the soap through the wrapper....I am hoping that this will work...

Sorry if I just hijacked the thread!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 12, 2010)

ebay seller hawthorn57....I got them from this seller in Feb. 2009 and upon  a quick check, his prices have NOT gone up!  HTH!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anyone want to sell about 10'  of the 4" tube shrink wrap.. I just want to see if I like it before I buy 1500 " ... if so PM me please Thanks


----------



## lulubelle (Oct 12, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> ebay seller hawthorn57....I got them from this seller in Feb. 2009 and upon  a quick check, his prices have NOT gone up!  HTH!



Thanks!


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

I use my blow dryer for shrink wrap, works great.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 4, 2011)

lulubelle said:
			
		

> jadiebugs1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did you ever check out this ebay seller?


----------

